# fig picking



## frodo (Jul 20, 2016)

went to my cousins and picked figs 

i thought i was alone, a few of the locals came out to watch.

that little white one, is all white, except for a black tail

that old outhouse is around 100 years old  and is engulfed by the fig tree


















this is an old propane tractor,  Dennis says it is mine aftr he pass's
I told him just hang onto to it,  I dont need it as long as he cuts the brush for free


----------



## beachguy005 (Jul 20, 2016)

I just read about cities using feral cats to control the rat population, which they're pretty effective.  Maybe you're not the only one feasting on your figs.  
Hard to grow good figs down here in SW Florida but I have a couple of mango trees that are ripening now.  Great time of year.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 20, 2016)

I&#8217;m not a fig plucker, 
or a fig plucker&#8217;s son, 
but I&#8217;ll pluck your figs till the fig plucker comes. 



A good line to recite if you feel you may have had too much to drink and drive. 

If you can say it 3 times in a row and get it right you are ok to drive. :beer:


----------



## frodo (Jul 20, 2016)

beachguy005 said:


> I just read about cities using feral cats to control the rat population, which they're pretty effective.  Maybe you're not the only one feasting on your figs.
> Hard to grow good figs down here in SW Florida but I have a couple of mango trees that are ripening now.  Great time of year.



I lived in Florida, graduated high school from Titusville high

I used to exercise horses for cash,  we would ride thru the grpefruit and orange groves  picking a gunny sack  

fun days  

the reason the cats are attentive,  birds eat the figs, cats eat the birds

the grown cats are inside the tree on a branch,,waiting

sorry so blury,,,,it was a live action shot  lol


----------



## frodo (Jul 20, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> Im not a fig plucker,
> or a fig pluckers son,
> but Ill pluck your figs till the fig plucker comes.
> 
> ...



years years years ago,  room mate and i sat down with a bottle, shot glass
and paper pen

we took a shot and wrote
i am drinking and i can drive
did this after each shot.

next day the paper had things like

i cannnggyg drive any mf thing

or what?

it was funny as hell


----------



## nealtw (Jul 20, 2016)

You were gone for a while,Oldog wanted to send out a search party, but once the party started they forgot about the search :nono:.

https://www.homebrewit.com/recipe-for-fig-wine/


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm easily distracted by shinny things.....:agree:


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 23, 2016)

Squirrel!!!!


----------



## frodo (Jul 23, 2016)

had a very interesting day today
I needed a labor type person for a half day,   so yesterday while at   the lumber yard, I asked one of the loaders.
he said he has a brother that needs to work,  I said cool,  i'l pick him up at 730,  right here at the yard
next morning,,the boy, clearly has the attitude i dont want to work. 
but, wwe go to my place any way, he looks around,  asks if he can come back tomorow
i said, no,  needs to be done today.
then his momma is sick,  poor momma, i wonder if she knew how sick she was
i told him, get in the truck
we are 10 miles from the lumber yard, about half way, I see a guy walking along side the highway.
I pulled over,  asked if he was looking for work,  he said yes,,
I told the lazy, i dont momma sick BOY
get out,  that MAN needs your seat to do HIS job.
he said you are going to put me out here?
I said,  you screwed me,  I screw you,   get the f----out
the guy I picked up,  was on the job like a mad man,  knocked it out in a three hours
i paid him 60 bucks,  then gave him a 20 bonus for being on the high way at the right time


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 23, 2016)

Kid learns a lesson, guys gets some work, Frodo gets the job done. Sounds like a good day.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 23, 2016)

I had a friend that picked up a hitchhiker. The guy said drop me off up here and it was about 1/8 mile from where he picked him up standing with thumb out. Instead of dropping him off he hit the gas and didn&#8217;t have to stop for about 10 miles. At that point the guy jumps out and tells him he is crazy and my friend said I&#8217;m not crazy I&#8217;m just giving you a free lesson on how to hitchhike.


----------

